# 101 most nourishing foods while ttc/pregnant/nursing



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Which foods do you feel are the most important nutrient-dense foods to consume while ttc/pregnant/nursing? _Which to avoid?_

*homemade bone broth* every. single. day. 1cup (MANY nutrients needed, plus minerals)
*homemade milk kefir* every. single. day. 1 cup (gradually work up) (B vits, enzymes, most probiotics in proper ph)

*green smoothie* every. single. day. day 2 cups (any fruit + any dark leafy greens, rotate produce. tons of vit, minerals, enzymes)
*liver* one ounce, only three times a week. (B-vits, iron)

*coconut oil* 1 Tbls every. single. day. (medium chain fatty acids, kills candida in the large intestine)
*fermented CLO,* every. single day. (most expensive item) (vit A, D, K, EFAs)
*Bubbies sauerkraut* 1 Tbls. every. single. day. (or other raw, fermented food) (probiotics, improves stomach acid)
*Brazil nuts* 1 ONLY, every. single. day. (selenium)

*Celtic Sea Salt* a pinch in every glass of water, broth. (microminerals)
*Lemon juice*, fresh squeezed, 1 tsp. in every glass of water or smoothie. (alkalizing to body ph, paradoxically)
*Raw local honey*, 1 Tbls at bedtime. (helps bifidum bacteria to grow in the gut)
*Egg yolk*, 1 per day. (if not IgE)
*
Lentils*, 1 cup per day. (folate, molybdenum)
*Red Raspberry Leaf* Infusions, 1 cup per day.
*Nettle Leaf* Infusions, 1 cup per day. (Vitamins A, C, D and K, calcium, potassium, phosphorous, iron and sulphur)
*Wild Alaskan* *Salmon*, 4 oz, three times a week.
*Kelp*, 1 tablespoon, organic, heavy metal tested.

Epsom salt baths for the sulfate.

http://www.herbshealing.com/Article_...y_Problems.htm
http://www.naturalbloom.com/articles...php?article=37

Pat


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

My list is similar--

Long (24-72 hour) simmered beef bone broth
HVCLO
Chicken liver pate
Kerrygold butter
Greens (dandelion/kale/collards/lettuces)


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Oh Pat I can't tell you how happy this thread makes me









I would add quality ghee to the above and perhaps roe once in awhile since it's pricy
sardines
coconut milk
Not food but Lots of sunshine

As for foods to avoid
Gluten and eggs for me. Although I'm not Ige to eggs so does that mean I should still have an egg a day???

Maybe cut out dairy but I love my raw milk and homemade yogurt(although someone else makes it for me)







I have to trial dairy but I keep procrastinating.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

those sound great.
also (like a pp):
plenty of grassfed butter
plenty of grassfed raw milk (or at the very least grass-fed non homogenized if you can't get raw)
roe
CLO with BO

I'm curious, why 1 brazil nut? also I feel that stressing too much over eating all your nutrients on a daily basis isn't worth it, and looking at say, a weekly basis is better.


----------



## Ambishop19 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is a great list, and definitely something for me to work towards. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I'm curious, why 1 brazil nut? also I feel that stressing too much over eating all your nutrients on a daily basis isn't worth it, and looking at say, a weekly basis is better.

Brazil nut=selenium







Agreed totally stressing over it is not worth it, advice to remember because I will stress over it!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

subbing!


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting this! I'm a nursing mom and while I tried really hard to eat well while pregnant, I have really slacked off since the baby was born. It's a good reminder that my increased dietary needs still exist! I haven't had red raspberry leaf tea in ages!


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
*Brazil nuts* 1 ONLY, every. single. day. (selenium)

I wonder, why ONLY one brazil nut? Is there any harm in eating more? I eat 2 a day (along with my organic apple and my whey protein smoothie) but I also enjoy a daily handful of raw almonds, some raw cashews and a teaspoon of peanut butter.

I too struggle with my rasberry leaf and nettle tea (I have an organic pregnancy blend that also contains dandelion root, oatstraw, alfalfa and rosehips) as I'm not a fan of herbal teas at all









To the above list I'd just add a glass of unsweetened cranberry juice; it helps preventing UTIs and yeast infections, two very common pregnancy ailments.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newcastlemama* 
Kerrygold butter











I've noticed that the Kerrygold butter (the Irish one, correct?) is frequently mentioned in American blogs and forums, but I have always wondered why! Is the American butter really so terrible that Kerrygold butter is such a good option for you?

Kerrygold butter is found pretty much everywhere here in Europe (yes, it is very commercial) and it is often the butter of choice used in baking. But I do not consider it that good as it is pasteurised and it does not come from organic pasture land. One can find way better choices than Kerrygold when it comes to butter and cheese.

Personally I'm not a butter/dairy fan, I stick to my CO and nut butters for cooking/baking/snacking so maybe I'm missing something here...


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gingercat* 
I wonder, why ONLY one brazil nut? Is there any harm in eating more? I eat 2 a day (along with my organic apple and my whey protein smoothie) but I also enjoy a daily handful of raw almonds, some raw cashews and a teaspoon of peanut butter.

I too struggle with my rasberry leaf and nettle tea (I have an organic pregnancy blend that also contains dandelion root, oatstraw, alfalfa and rosehips) as I'm not a fan of herbal teas at all









To the above list I'd just add a glass of unsweetened cranberry juice; it helps preventing UTIs and yeast infections, two very common pregnancy ailments.

Selenium is one of things you want to make sure you don't get to much of. I'm sure 2 a day is just fine tho. What about some raw honey in your tea, have you tried that?


----------



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

Kelp, 1 tablespoon, organic, heavy metal tested.
Pat, would you use caution starting this (esp if pregnant or nursing at the time)?

I've tried starting this (very slowly--w/ a 1/2 tsp or less a day) multiple times but backed off b/c of the headaches/detox reactions I was having which I thought might be due to bromine (or is it bromide?) release...(I was also supping mag, vit c, etc at the time to support detox pathways.)

I plan to follow through w/ it when I'm done nursing, but just really don't want to dump anything into ds right now...


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sure it's not all-inclusive, but a few for me for if/when this becomes an issue...

liver, beef and chicken -- not sure I'd limit beef liver to 3 oz/wk, I think 1/2 pound a week seems very reasonable, rocking source of so many vitamins and minerals, and as much chicken liver as seems tasty.

fat to taste, from whatever source works (for me, animal sources and coconut for the most part)

*mom61508*--if you think eggs are doing something funky, something that a regular food is not supposed to be doing, I'd avoid them. I'm not IgE to either gluten or dairy, but they mess with me. Eggs are one of the easiest animal products to find a really high quality source for, and I love them for us, love them for their cholesterol, their minerals, their vitamins, their flexibility in all sorts of dishes, their sheer yumminess. But if they do something funky to you, I'd skip 'em.

sardines and wild salmon -- I've been avoiding anything from the ocean for a long time, but I think for most people, and me now that I'm on getting to the healthy side, they've just got a lot of nutrients, esp with the bones, so if you're careful about understanding the source, then yeah, good.

lentils (French green ones are yummy, not lentil-y) and black beans -- nutritious, folate-rich, good amounts of other minerals, and since I'm not keen on grains, it's carb-y which in moderation I think is fine for me

broccoli, baby bok choy, beets, celery, carrots, sweet potatoes -- probably lots more green stuff, I just haven't cultivated a love for kale or collards yet ... considering a juicer for beet/carrot/celery juice

I love homemade kimchee rather than sauerkraut, the carrots and green onions and garlic and ginger are just so yummy.

And herbal infusions are tastier than I expected (I add some peppermint to improve the aroma) -- nettles, oatstraw, red clover, I think RRL is often saved til a bit later in pregnancy but I have only skimmed the really long RRL thread in the Pregnancy section. The thread in H&H on herbal infusions was helpful to me.

On the avoid list: gluten and dairy -- maybe some dairy will be okay for me at some point, but gluten does some weird stuff and I think it's going to take a long time before my body could consider that just a food like any other--and nutritionally, it's not impressive.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FairyRae* 
Pat, would you use caution starting this (esp if pregnant or nursing at the time)?

I've tried starting this (very slowly--w/ a 1/2 tsp or less a day) multiple times but backed off b/c of the headaches/detox reactions I was having which I thought might be due to bromine (or is it bromide?) release...(I was also supping mag, vit c, etc at the time to support detox pathways.)

I plan to follow through w/ it when I'm done nursing, but just really don't want to dump anything into ds right now...

I've pondered this all day. The halide and mercury displacement from the thyroid could be the issue. I'm not keen on iodine supplementation for this reason (along with my whole foods bent). But, kelp sops up (absorbs and binds) heavy metals. But, kelp has "negligible" measured iodine, compared to iodine supplementation and most people tolerate a small amount of iodine (supplement) directly, even. I tolerated a tablespoon of kelp straight up; and I know I have messed up metals/thyroid/halide issues. So, I'm wondering what else is happening.

I wonder if the iodine in natural kelp is more bio-available in a manner we are not aware yet. JaneS. is concerned about bromines/bromides in kelp. And was your kelp heavy metal tested? Arsenic is the concern, which is a whole 'nuther toxin thread. (Chicken breasts have arsenic also.)

I also take selenium as Brazil nuts (I take two a day). Selenium is HUGE in binding excess mercury for safe excretion. Chloride helps with detoxing the halides. (sodium chloride or potassium chloride). Getting enough sea salt? We are naturally detoxing every. single. day. I'm comfortable with natural forms of whole nutrients which support natural detox pathways, even while ttc, pregnant, nursing. I'm not keen on synthetic or mega-dosing supplements during those times as imbalances could easily unfold, imo. We each choose our own comfort with the alternative routes to optimizing nutrition.

There are many nutrients necessary to effectively detoxify naturally, gently and safely, slowly. Magnesium and vit C are huge. But, so is folate, B6, B12, *Sulfate*, glutathione, molybdenum, selenium...

I totally trust you to listen to your body as the expert of you, rather than me/us/website abc.

Pat


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gingercat* 









I've noticed that the Kerrygold butter (the Irish one, correct?) is frequently mentioned in American blogs and forums, but I have always wondered why! Is the American butter really so terrible that Kerrygold butter is such a good option for you?

Kerrygold butter is found pretty much everywhere here in Europe (yes, it is very commercial) and it is often the butter of choice used in baking. But I do not consider it that good as it is pasteurised and it does not come from organic pasture land. One can find way better choices than Kerrygold when it comes to butter and cheese.

Personally I'm not a butter/dairy fan, I stick to my CO and nut butters for cooking/baking/snacking so maybe I'm missing something here...









It is a higher quality butter that I can get at a reasonable price (I can't afford the raw butter here).


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

subbing to read later.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

great list of healthful and nutrient rich foods. I personally do not like the taste of red raspberry herbal tea, but I do drink other herbal teas and green tea.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Kerrygold is one of the few grassfed butters available widely in the US, and raw butter isn't widely available or affordable in most areas here. Some widely-distributed organic brands of pasteurized butter are grassfed, but it's inconsistent. As Ireland is the land of grass and most of their herds are still kept on pasture year-round, it's considered by many here to be a reliable source of the fat-soluble nutrients in grassfed butter. It also tastes a lot better, IMO, than most store-bought butter.


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

What does RRL tea do for ttc/nursing? I thought it was just for uterine toning for labor and I stopped drinking it after I gave birth. But I have some left (I'm 5 weeks pp and breastfeeding) - should I drink it?


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

subbing


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sayward* 
What does RRL tea do for ttc/nursing? I thought it was just for uterine toning for labor and I stopped drinking it after I gave birth. But I have some left (I'm 5 weeks pp and breastfeeding) - should I drink it?

Susun Weed's the most knowledgeable about herbal infusions. http://www.herbshealing.com/Article_...y_Problems.htm

Pat


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would say these same things even if I was pregnant/nursing because they are very good sources of the vitamins/minerals etc I have listed.....

-*Fresh Orange Juice* -folic acid, inositol, vit C, calcium, potassium, antioxidants.

-*Pumpkin Seeds* -magnesium, iron, zinc, phosphorus, amino acids, omega 3,6,9's.

-*Potatoes* -magnesium, zinc, calcium, potassium, choline, chromium, amino acids

-*Bananas* -inositol, vit C, magnesium, potassium, melatonin, amino acids, beta carotene.

-*Carrots* -inositol, beta carotene, vit K, vit E, sodium, antioxidants.

-*Tomatoes* -boron, chromium, silica, potassium, manganese, carotenoids, lycopene, chloride, collagen, selenium, vit E, antioxidants, vit K, vit C, beta carotene, coenzyme q10, copper.

-*Spinach* -iodine, collagen, coenzyme q10, vit E, lutein, sodium.

-*Raisins* - boron, managanese.

-*Onions* -feeds healthy bacteria, cysteine, silica, selenium, chromium, melatonin, amino acids, antioxidants, flavoniods.

-*Flax Seeds/Oil* -alpha linolenic acid-omega oils, silica.

-*Meats* -iron, selenium, amino acids, sodium.

-*Salmon, Tuna, Cod, Sardines* -vit D, coenzyme q10, omega 3 oils.

-*Green tea, hawthorn tea, nettle tea, camomile tea, red raspberry leaf tea, lemon tea* -antioxidants and other benefits.

I find the above foods pretty easy to include in my meals or snacks.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I love these lists! Very helpful for mamas.









Pat


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Red Raspberry Leaf tea seems to taste better cold (like iced tea). Figured that out when I was really sick of drinking it at the end of my pregnancy.

Awesome thread Pat


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome thread!
I am taking notes.
I hope to conceive soon, and have been drinking herbal infusions for a while (oatstraw is my favorite, because it's so mild and almost sweet tasting. I'm trying to do more nettle, though).

I have been using coconut oil for a few months in cooking, and we have been on raw milk & butter for about a year. I have very recently starting eating meat after being a vegetarian for 15 years, and I'm taking it pretty slow, but do hope to work my way up to drinking bone broths and eating liver!

I haven't seen anyone mention yogurt on here (or did I miss it?)-- is there a reason? I've been trying to eat that daily, but is Kefir preferable?


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lakeruby* 
I haven't seen anyone mention yogurt on here (or did I miss it?)-- is there a reason? I've been trying to eat that daily, but is Kefir preferable?

Kefir has more bacterial and yeast strains, and my understanding is that it colonizes the gut better than yogurt--it does a better job changing the environment of the gut to one that overall supports a good bacterial and yeast mix.

That said--we're dairy free, it just doesn't agree with us, and kimchee (others would prefer sauerkraut or other fermented vegetables) does a nice job normalizing my daughter's digestion. And wow, it's yummy--shredded napa cabbage, carrots, green onions, a little daikon radish, garlic, ginger, as spicy or as mild as you like.. yeah, I really do like it. But yogurt's better than no fermented food, homemade if you can.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lakeruby* 
but do hope to work my way up to drinking bone broths ...

Is that just the idea of it? Because taste-wise, it's mild and easy to hide (mashed potatoes, homemade soup, braising liquid for veggies), you don't have to just drink it plain. Chicken stock's yummier than beef, I admit, I don't hide chicken stock, while I do hide beef stock. But if it's the idea, that's trickier.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Really cool thread!

I noticed no one added high vitamin butter oil and I'd love to hear more about this. I currently am taking it but I wonder if it's causing my nursling to have issues. We've been on and off dairy for a while, just did a month totally dairy free (even no HVBO) and now raw goat milk which was fine for us both last summer seems to keep her waking at night and gives me a scratchy throat. I am currently kefiring some (had let my grains die last fall when the goat milk source ran out) and hoping that lets us consume it. WWYD if no dairy? More broth plus water kefir? Try to get fish roe? (have never tried it because of ick factor and not knowing a good source)

Those of you who are eating fish--where do you get it? I get Trader Joe's wild-caught Alaskan Salmon but I am always a bit suspicious of it....

Do you guys think fruit is very important? I prefer fruit-free right now (per my body). Fruit doesn't make me ill or anything, just gravitating to blended salads right now instead of green smoothies.

Thanks!


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lakeruby* 
but do hope to work my way up to drinking bone broths and eating liver!

Bone broths taste good to me with the fat skimmed off and with LOTS of sea salt and I've heard Herbamare helps too. Also you can "hide" it in soups, for cooking rice, etc.

As for liver, I struggle with it too. I swallow frozen "pills" but may buy freeze-dried from Dr. Ron's soon (gag factor). I hid it once successfully in sloppy joes (strong flavor) and unsucessfully in hamburgers (ick)/.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nan'sMom* 
Try to get fish roe? (have never tried it because of ick factor and not knowing a good source)

If you do find a good source try to prepare the Greek spread/dip taramosalata, it is really delicious. I'm sure that if you google it you'd come up with lots of recipes. It is made either with mashed potato or bread.

I do not have a recipe to give you as I always buy it ready-made from a gourmet deli that uses quality ingredients. There they make it with traditional sourdough bread.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gingercat* 
If you do find a good source try to prepare the Greek spread/dip taramosalata, it is really delicious. I'm sure that if you google it you'd come up with lots of recipes. It is made either with mashed potato or bread.

I do not have a recipe to give you as I always buy it ready-made from a gourmet deli that uses quality ingredients. There they make it with traditional sourdough bread.

Cool idea, thank you!!!


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

*bump*

I love this thread and would looove more ideas! I just found out that I'm pregnant and want to have the healthiest pregnancy possible!


----------



## Shyentist (Apr 1, 2010)

Can I bring up a very healthy food that most people don't often know about/eat?

*Mackerel*

It has about twice the Omega 3s of salmon and sardines, and TONS of vitamin D (not to mention other vitamins and calcium, etc). I think they are actually higher in these nutrients than sardines, too. But be sure to only eat Atlantic mackerel (small, quick-maturing, and very low in mercury). This is the kind that's usually sold in cans, and is usually found whole as "Boston" or "Norway" mackerel. (Don't eat spanish or king mackerel).

It's also delicious eaten Japanese-style (filets broiled with a little daikon and soy sauce) or Italian-style (flaked into pasta). Or heck, just eat the canned stuff like you would eat tuna.

I am seriously addicted to it and eat it twice a week. Since I can't stand sardines, and only wild salmon tastes good to me (but is $$$), it's a good thing!

Second all the ladies loving kimchi and sauerkraut. <3 them!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

As you said it is very important that depending on the type of mackerel it is, as some types are listed as a very high mercury fish!!

do you know what kind of mackerel is used in japanese nirgiri sushi "saba"?


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

bump'n


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm furiously taking notes here. I knew about several of these, but am glad to bolster my nutritional arsenal. With DS1, I got lazy with hydration and nutrition after a year of nursing and ended up with kidney stones and candida. Believe me, lesson learned. This stuff is important. Thanks everyone


----------



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I've pondered this all day. The halide and mercury displacement from the thyroid could be the issue. I'm not keen on iodine supplementation for this reason (along with my whole foods bent). But, kelp sops up (absorbs and binds) heavy metals. But, kelp has "negligible" measured iodine, compared to iodine supplementation and most people tolerate a small amount of iodine (supplement) directly, even. I tolerated a tablespoon of kelp straight up; and I know I have messed up metals/thyroid/halide issues. So, I'm wondering what else is happening.

I wonder if the iodine in natural kelp is more bio-available in a manner we are not aware yet. JaneS. is concerned about bromines/bromides in kelp. And was your kelp heavy metal tested? Arsenic is the concern, which is a whole 'nuther toxin thread. (Chicken breasts have arsenic also.)

I *just* saw this.







The kelp I used was Maine Coast Sea Vegetables, which according to their testing and purity info, has <3.00 ppm of inorganic arsenic...

I still use it in cooking, and sprinkle it on most foods, but just don't take it in excess. It's something I'll work out in time. Still nursing, and thinking about TTC, so very glad you bumped this!


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

These are great...

- Whey Protein Smoothies.
I love to add greens/juice, some pineapple, whey protein, matcha green tea, and coconut oil to the smoothie. Yummy!

Foods I avoid:
MSG
HFCS
caffeine
Soy
All GMO foods


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Check out this comprehensive thread in Traditional Foods!

Superfoods? Additional stuff for TTC? My Plan.

Pat


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Smoked oysters-1 can has 75mg zinc, selenium, B12, iron, and omega 3s

Papaya-Vitamin C (188mg/cup!), folate, potassium, fiber, papain is a natural digestive aid.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

subbing


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

A few questions:

You listed celtic sea salt. In my cupboard right now I have Real Salt brand pink salt because it is much cheaper. Is that ok or is the celtic really better?

I have been taking lugol's iodine solution because of the arsenic concerns with kelp. Should I take kelp instead or is lugols's ok?

Last, Do I really need to take CLO and eat liver? I'm think of just taking the CLO but would I be missing something?

Thank you so much! This tread is really helpful and comes at the perfect time.


----------



## mkat83 (Oct 10, 2010)

Subbing. Great thread!


----------



## pedi08 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh I love this thread!

My list is:

*green smoothies* - always with spinach or kale and a banana (a banana a day can keep blood pressure in check), hemp oil, frozen blueberries or nectarines, ground flax seed and a pinch of pro-biotic powder

*kimchi or saukraut (fermented saurkraut)*

*animal based broth* (usually beef)

*beans or lentils cooked with kombu*

*Himalayan sea salt* in water - so very good for you!

*butter*

*local eggs from pasture raised chickens in the spring/summer/fall -* barn raised in the winter because its too cold here

I also take a prenatal vitamin, B complex, D, flax seed oil and co enzyme Q10 daily as well as EmergenC a couple times a week and as many Epsom salt baths as I can get in!

My avoid list:

*red raspberry leaf* as im a high risk pregnancy and there are mixer studies on it - some say its amazing and others say it can cause miscarriages.

*cooked or raw tuna* - I eat sushi all time, pregnant or not (doctor said it was a-ok) but I try to avoid tuna because its so high in mercury

*caffeine*

*WuWei,* how do you make kefir? can you make it with goat milk? ive been thinking about ordering some kefir with our next organic delivery...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

There is water kefir which is dairy-free and dairy kefir.

Pat


----------



## Deena HHC (Feb 14, 2012)

When it comes to your recommendation of a green smoothie daily, curious about those with thyroid issues. Ive read so much about goitrogens in the greens that can suppress thyroid function, which is especially bad for those with hypothyroid to begin with. I know that the potency of the goitrogens is reduced when cooking, but all of these greens are raw in smoothies. Would love your thoughts! Thanks,

Deena


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

This is what I was looking for. Thanks! Do you find animal products to be pertinent? Do you take any multivitamins or supplements? If I needed to add just 1 animal product, what do you find most important?


----------



## Thecraftaholic (Jan 3, 2012)

great post!

I try to make sure I have the following daily:

1 cup almond milk

oatmeal

banana

juiced up:

1 c spinach
3 carrots

1 orange

1 apple

fish oil capsules

pre-natal vitamin

and I try to drink a nursing moms tea when I can


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Deena,

Foods are "goitrogenic" in the absence of adequate iodine intake. I prefer to focus on adding iodine rich foods and avoiding xenoestrogens.

More about "goitrogens" from World's Healthiest Foods:
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47
http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=250

Thus including sea vegetables is a nutrient-dense food. Sea veggies have (varying amounts of) iodine (and many other minerals and vitamins!). http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=135

Ideally, 'heavy metal tested' sea veggies. Avoid hijiki as a sea vegetable unless available in the form of certified organic hijiki, due to arsenic concerns.

More iodine-rich foods: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=69

I have purchased kelp from Vitacost.com and Mountain Rose Herbs. I expect iHerb has kelp also. I've also purchased some locally from Earthfare, but it is MUCH more expensive than ordering online.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I am not keen on taking vitamins and supplements (except cod liver oil, occasionally). I drink nettle infusions for nutrients. The most important thing is food sources of folate: beans, greens, liver and legumes. I don't supplement synthetic folic acid.* REAL folate is much better than folic acid*

I believe liver is a very nutrient dense food. Bone broth, butter, cold-water fatty fish also important for healthy fats and nutrients.

Pat


----------



## dovemama (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone! What an awesome thread. I am just started to think about diet and nutrients for this baby. To be honest, I grew up in a "normal" American house with spaghetti and frozen spinach. Now I am so eager to learn how to "nourish" myself (and my growing babes, one out, one in) in the best way possible.


----------



## wiggylyn (Jun 29, 2013)

Green smoothies are great during pregnancy  I have recipes on my blog http://homemomsandhealth.blogspot.com/ as well as healthy living ideas you guys can take a look at. Its just started so I'm updating it regularly. Here is a green smoothie I just updated. It tastes so good and my kids love it too  Hope you enjoy

1/2 Cup Frozen Raspberries
1/2 Cup Frozen Blueberries 
4 Frozen Strawberries
1/2 Cup Baby Carrots
1/3 Cup of Spinach
1/3 Cup parsley
1/10 of a Cucumber
1/2 Apple
1/2 cup water
Agave nectar to taste

Optional: Acidophilus, Flax seed oil, Aloe juice


----------



## javigh123 (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with WuWei, and don't like taking vitamins and supplements (and especially not medications). I like to nourish myself and my family from food itself. But when it comes to iodine, I do take it in supplement form for one reason- iodine doesn't naturally occur on our side of the globe, therefor is not present in the food we eat. To make things worse, the commercial-available food that has "added iodine" is also full of GMOs and other synthetics. I only buy organic and follow a strict diet, so I am careful and picky when it comes to what supplements I purchase. For iodine supplementation I have found that a nascent iodine called Detoxadine, made by a company in Houston, TX, follows strict measures when formulating their products. It's the only supplement I buy from them, but I am sure they all work as well as Detoxadine for its purpose.


----------

